# If FEMA shows up in your town, what do you do?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Alaska Prepper got me thinking about this, and the video's below. But let me ask you. Alright so we'll assume you've got about a one year food supply.

But let's say it's gonna be a longer term SHTF situation. Maybe it's gonna be a couple years before things stabilize... What do you do? Do you go get in line at the trucks? Or do you stay low and off the radar?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Bug out......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Low profile of at all possible. Anyone think that the the first thing FEMA does is something other than firearm confiscation? Second thing FEMA does is take what stocks you have left to redistribute. Long term SHTF like that before they show look out. New rules will apply with no forewarning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lock the doors. Hide. Of course you can distract them with booze , pot and strip clubs. You can also point them to the new car dealer were in the name of emergence they can just take some joy rides. I have seen FEMA in action.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd say lay low but then again FEMA really doesn't concern me as much as the potential underlying cause as to why they are here would.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Bug out......


Okay, well let's say they (FEMA) was only there to hand out food at this point, not lug people off to the camps. Would you still bug out, and if it's okay to ask and you don't mind, where to?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Low profile of at all possible. Anyone think that the the first thing FEMA does is something other than firearm confiscation? Second thing FEMA does is take what stocks you have left to redistribute. Long term SHTF like that before they show look out. New rules will apply with no forewarning.


Would you consider going for their food and giving them a fake address, if they asked you for it? Say you lost your driver's license or some such excuse?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Low profile of at all possible. Anyone think that the the first thing FEMA does is something other than firearm confiscation? Second thing FEMA does is take what stocks you have left to redistribute. Long term SHTF like that before they show look out. New rules will apply with no forewarning.


So you'd just keep your ears to the ground and see what's going on from a distance or bug in? you wouldn't try to risk it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Alaska Prepper got me thinking about this, and the video's below. But let me ask you. Alright so we'll assume you've got about a one year food supply.
> 
> But let's say it's gonna be a longer term SHTF situation. Maybe it's gonna be a couple years before things stabilize... What do you do? Do you go get in line at the trucks? Or do you stay low and off the radar?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Okay, well let's say they (FEMA) was only there to hand out food at this point, not lug people off to the camps. Would you still bug out, and if it's okay to ask and you don't mind, where to?


It's ok to ask, we do have a place to bugout to, several as a matter of fact.....well stocked.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I get out the cans of spray paint and start marking the neighborhood with USR markings.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Do not get on the bus!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

After every hurricane that blows thru here (recently Matthew and Irma), FEMA comes out and sets up shop.
They hand out food and water, AND sign up people who want disaster assistance.

Irma took half of our roof shingles with her when she left, but we did not even consider saying anything to FEMA.
My lovely wife is more right wing and anti-government than me. Neither of us want anything at all to do with FEMA.
Not only would we never ask, but when their representatives were out driving around looking for damage, we both agreed that if any came on the property I was to order them to leave. At gunpoint if necessary. (Our property is fully fenced and the two gates that face the road are locked shut 24/7/365)

A couple times a month, a "food ministry" hands out free food at the county building in the next town down the line. People line up by the hundreds. But the wife and I agree we will starve before we get on any "list".


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the time to worry about FEMA is when a crew shows up in your area - to set up a designated evac center >>> there's an entire nationwide evac of all metro areas - your local complex of buildingswill become another FEMA "SuperDome" ...

bad enough if the SHTF doesn't materlize and FEMA keeps the center somewhat running on all wheels - if a nationwide disaster does occur - LOOK OUT - that SuperDome load will sooner than later come roaching out looking for their next meal ...

SuperDome ops are in the books - it's procedure - also included is the distribution of "refugees" to individual towns based on their population - FEMA of course promises supplies for the bunch ...


----------



## archangel (Feb 20, 2019)

FEMA is a coordination facility. They come into your state and tell all of the locals how to do what they already know how to do. 

They give out money to the local government to assist in disaster recovery, like picking up debris (150million cubic yards after Michael). Plus1
They assist people who do not have a clue in finding a place to live when their section 8 housing has been destroyed. (move them to a condo on the beach) minus1
They give out assistance money for food and housing to people who do not live in the area and only came into the area after the hurricane to suck off the government teat. minus1
They give out money to the crack and meth heads who fill out false paperwork claiming thousands in lost revenue , belongings. minus1
They cannot understand why their laptops do not work on public networks after they stick in their secure cards but were working fine before. minus2

FEMA is just a typical government bureaucracy no more no less. They do some things that need to be done but mostly they are just an open checkbook with our money to spend. Now the day the National Guard is told to report to FEMA then I will be worried.

In the meantime I will take care of me and mine and the neighbors when possible .
If you live in Florida and do not prep then you should move.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After every hurricane that blows thru here (recently Matthew and Irma), FEMA comes out and sets up shop.
> ....
> A couple times a month, a "food ministry" hands out free food at the county building in the next town down the line. People line up by the hundreds. But the wife and I agree we will starve before we get on any "list".


I'm told people will do crazy things when they're starving.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I will arm myself. Then I will double up on my arms. That is a fine start.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Screw FEMA. Next question?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Annie said:


> Would you consider going for their food and giving them a fake address, if they asked you for it? Say you lost your driver's license or some such excuse?


There is risk. How bad do you need provisions? Is your barter able to procure your needs in addition to what you do your self? How dire are your circumstances? With face recognition and finger print technology you may not need identity papers to be known to the Feds. I would want to observe how others were treated prior to running to Uncle Sam.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Fema, a huge machine that has tons of resources to throw at problems but relies on a coordinated effort to get it out there. Usually some middle management guy/gal working with the local state/police to direct shipments and activity. And then advising local PD what to do to secure the areas.

Me? I want to know where FEMA has their stuff. I want to know what FEMA plans to do. I like Cops and have most of the qualities they look for as a volunteer. 

1. I don't talk about what I have or don't have....its all hypothetical at this point
2. I don't tell them anything that would put me outside of the circle of trust...Yes sir, yes sir, 3 bags full sir.
3. I want to know whats coming and how bad they think it'll be...... Then I'm gonna do what I think is in my best interest.

Participate and aid my community
or Participate and extend my position of authority and control in my community
or Participate and bread unrest by playing one set against the other sets to make it more suitable for my position.
or maybe just self appoint as the Governor of OSFburg....and build an army that can defend my hegemony with all the savagery I can instill in the heathens I will attract by promises of young skinny Vegan prostitutes and free labor from people of all other colors.

I may have to think on that one for awhile...but anyone of them have their merits.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why not take advantage of the hand outs to make your preps last longer??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, the scenario is that a SHTF situation that will last longer than a year has occurred but the government is still functional enough to come to my town to "help" me. 
I'm going nowhere near the government people. I don't want them to know anything about me. I don't want them to know I exist. I don't want them to follow me back.

https://legalbeagle.com/7640872-federal-antihoarding-law.html

No way I'd take my family to a FEMA camp.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

FEMA is never coming to my area. There are FAR too few people here to attract the krieg lights of the T.V. networks that FEMA craves so desperately. Secondly, the only ones in our area that would respond to a FEMA shout-out are the meth-heads. If FEMA wants to take the 7 meth-heads from our midst and put them in FEMA camps, knock yourselves out boys! Good riddance!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

As long as I don't have to show proof of ID, go into the tent or get on the bus, I'll take the supplies from them that I've already paid for.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

In these scenarios it’s not my question so I don’t feel like it’s fair to change the question. After all the inquiry might be for themselves not to doubt what might happen. 

When I read the OP it was suggested FEMA shows up, offers help, and it looks like SHTF for a year plus and you have a years supply. 

Why I’d go to get provisions? Because I wouldn’t want anyone realizing I didn’t need them. If I never showed up how long until a FEMA admin or a gang member realizes “they” must have supplies? 

Now I’d never get on a bus or train that’s just silly, would not submit to searches or inquiries from them, but if they were just handing out food I’d probably take it and act as desolate as all the others.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll be laying in the tall weeds the entire time they are around. I will be as close to not existing as humanly possible. I won't be needing anything from them either. Just a ghost. And I'll bug out before I get on a bus or get herded anywhere... I'm just not the trusting type I guess.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Will FEMA be handing out vaccinations as well?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Will FEMA be handing out vaccinations as well?


If by "handing out" is it possible FEMA could show up with a military/Guard unit to FORCE inoculations under just the right circumstances? You bet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

FEMA? As in we are the government and we are here to help? I think not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FEMA for the most part will not be visiting those of us that do not live in the city. Not profit in for them. If they show up you can bet it would not be to help but that take . The is little good in FEMA. They are another deep state agency.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

FEMA is one of, if not the most powerful, ABC agencies in America. Most of their time is spent developing and putting into action plans that would insure the continuity of government, by any means, should SHTF. If they are knocking on your door it's trouble, and you are most likely a problem to be solved, by any means.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> Would you consider going for their food and giving them a fake address, if they asked you for it? Say you lost your driver's license or some such excuse?


They'll know exactly who you are from facial recognition and your last drivers license photo...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MikeTango said:


> They'll know exactly who you are from facial recognition and your last drivers license photo...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not me. My mother was right... I kept making that weird face and it stuck that way.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

consider this

IF you have enough... getting anything from fema will mean a few things

1. you are giving them your info or you will need to LIE

2. You will be taking food from those that need it 

3. you will need to stand in line with other people that might be sick, crazy, lazy, or criminal....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> consider this
> 
> IF you have enough... getting anything from fema will mean a few things
> 
> ...


4. You will be a walking target when you leave the hand-out line.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> the time to worry about FEMA is when a crew shows up in your area - to set up a designated evac center >>> there's an entire nationwide evac of all metro areas - your local complex of buildingswill become another FEMA "SuperDome" ...
> 
> bad enough if the SHTF doesn't materlize and FEMA keeps the center somewhat running on all wheels - if a nationwide disaster does occur - LOOK OUT - that SuperDome load will sooner than later come roaching out looking for their next meal ...
> 
> SuperDome ops are in the books - it's procedure - also included is the distribution of "refugees" to individual towns based on their population - FEMA of course promises supplies for the bunch ...


Right, that's when you head for the hills and don't look back.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> consider this
> 
> 2. You will be taking food from those that need it


Agreed, but scenario is this: you have a one year supply but the situation's not gonna improve for a couple years. Then what do you do?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

After all I have told/taught/shown you folks ….. some of you are still gonna run to the Feds. Amazing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Agreed, but scenario is this: you have a one year supply but the situation's not gonna improve for a couple years. Then what do you do?


Handouts are only temporary.

Give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish he never goes hungry.

Same principle applies. The self sufficient like our grandparents and those before them had no FEMA so its sink or swim!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> Agreed, but scenario is this: you have a one year supply but the situation's not gonna improve for a couple years. Then what do you do?


Well, I have a 1 year to put together a plan.

and if it lasts that long FEMA will have long ago closed their doors and started taking instead of giving


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> consider this
> 
> IF you have enough... getting anything from fema will mean a few things
> 
> ...


agreed you need to keep all that in mind >>> while maintaining your Grey Man status in the neighborhood - make sure people see you inline and taking in supplies ....

because of supplemental & tangent SHTFs - the original initiating SHTF might look temporary and have a justifiable termination date - BAM - another SHTF hits (maybe even international in origin) - you always kick into your self-sufficiency planning and keep up the prepping and add to your overall situation if you can ....

same reason why you don't just start doling out the prep supplies - your 6 month supply gets halved by generosity and it's up the creek when things suddenly worsen ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't get all the brouhaha about FEMA. I have two FEMAs, and some really great fibulas and tibias. If I broke a FEMA, sure I'd buy a new one, but right now it just looks like a money scam from the government...


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

We can't BO, so we'd be watching what our neighbors do and would be making an effort not to stand out in any way. We have hides for our preps, so a search is unlikely to find them unless the searchers have a strong indication they exist. If the problem goes on for awhile, there will be a point to go dark. 

As for lists, FEMA already would know who is in a neighborhood and could have access to a disturbing amount of personal information about your income, politics, habits, etc. Obfuscation is sometimes more powerful than absence when dealing with data takers.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Annie said:


> Okay, well let's say they (FEMA) was only there to hand out food at this point, not lug people off to the camps. Would you still bug out, and if it's okay to ask and you don't mind, where to?


Lordy do you all have a very warped view of your government. Can you name the location of one camp where folks have been carted off to during the last few disasters?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy do you all have a very warped view of your government. Can you name the location of one camp where folks have been carted off to during the last few disasters?


Do some searchin' on the interweb...

Justice Scalia: Americans Will Be Detained In FEMA Camps - Page 2 of 2 - Truth And Action

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/america-2017-concentration-camps-lists-citizens-guillotines-holt

50 Shades of Pissed Off ? Proof FEMA Is Killing People Who Come to Them for ?Disaster Relief? | Rob Scholte Museum

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy do you all have a very warped view of your government. Can you name the location of one camp where folks have been carted off to during the last few disasters?


Just one?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Do some searchin' on the interweb...
> 
> Justice Scalia: Americans Will Be Detained In FEMA Camps - Page 2 of 2 - Truth And Action
> 
> ...


Sorry mickie. Just doesn't cut the mustard as being true and factual. Seems that all the folks that claim to know about those deaths and relocation camps are truely and surely nut jobs


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

stowlin said:


> In these scenarios it's not my question so I don't feel like it's fair to change the question. After all the inquiry might be for themselves not to doubt what might happen.
> 
> When I read the OP it was suggested FEMA shows up, offers help, and it looks like SHTF for a year plus and you have a years supply.
> 
> ...


 @stowlin has a good point. Most if not all of us here can live without the help of FEMA, but does it become obvious to others when we don't get in line at the truck?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Sorry mickie. Just doesn't cut the mustard as being true and factual. Seems that all the folks that claim to know about those deaths and relocation camps are truely and surely nut jobs


Oh....... if it's _death by gubbamint hands_ you want........


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

No such thing as FEMA in my country, there it is civil defense, wich will help people out in cases of floods, landslides and such, but they do have very limited resources. 
There would be the army and the police, but they cannot keep things under control very well in normal circunstances, nevermind if there is a large scale disaster. I assume the government would just let people die or kill each other 😂


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Just one?
> 
> View attachment 96507


New Orleans after Katrina.

That's two at least.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Lordy do you all have a very warped view of your government. Can you name the location of one camp where folks have been carted off to during the last few disasters?


Superdome was bad enough for me. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Annie said:


> Superdome was bad enough for me. :tango_face_smile:


No offense Annie that wasn't Fema that was the city of New orleans.

All i asked for was a verified example of what you think has already happened


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> No offense Annie that wasn't Fema that was the city of New orleans.
> 
> All i asked for was a verified example of what you think has already happened


After Katrina people were bused out to "internment" camps in Texas. Don't like the term internment? Where you going to go, when home is gone, and you are in a shitty little trailer for months hundreds of miles from home. The home looted by NO police.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> After Katrina people were bused out to "internment" camps in Texas. Don't like the term internment? Where you going to go, when home is gone, and you are in a shitty little trailer for months hundreds of miles from home. The home looted by NO police.


Again no one was forced to get on those buses to those trailers. And no one was taken out and murdered like another poster posted. Again this is your government you are refering to here. Not some Nazi regime.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Again no one was forced to get on those buses to those trailers. And no one was taken out and murdered like another poster posted. Again this is your government you are refering to here. Not some Nazi regime.


Well Fema wasn't doing squat to help people in place at all in NO.

Not taken out? Tell that to the Japanese on the west coast in WWII. Not murdered, but *certainly imprisoned!*

Then we have the bad $#!t our gov did to the Native Indians, *that was murder/genocide*. I'm not proud that our Government, not me, lied, stole and killed them, when we had treaties in place with them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> New Orleans after Katrina.
> 
> That's two at least.


No one was 'rounded up' and forced to go. They just went there.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I would be gone before FEMA was present. 

I don’t need a tattoo on my forehead.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Again no one was forced to get on those buses to those trailers. And no one was taken out and murdered like another poster posted. Again this is your government you are refering to here. Not some Nazi regime.


People were forced to give up their guns and to evacuate their homes. By government troops with bigger guns. Frig that shite, that one hundred percent happened. Think it won't happen again?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> People were forced to give up their guns and to evacuate their homes. By government troops with bigger guns. Frig that shite, that one hundred percent happened. Think it won't happen again?


Exactly. Force is force. What do you think happened to the few who said NO to giving up their lawfully owned guns they needed for protection? Said NO to leaving? FORCED by government men with GUNS.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> People were forced to give up their guns and to evacuate their homes. By government troops with bigger guns. Frig that shite, that one hundred percent happened. Think it won't happen again?


Those decisions weren't made by FEMA, they where made by good old NO Mayor Ray Nagin NO Governor Kathleen Blanco and NOPD Chief Eddie Compass. Some good actually came out of this though; The Disaster Recovery Personal Protection Act of 2006 and many states passed laws forbidding the seizure of legally owned civilian firearms in time of crisis.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> I assume the government would just let people die or kill each other &#128514;


Well, it's not that bad here. There are two forms of "the law" in my country.

For example, I would trust my life to our local law enforcement. These are the guys and gals that find lost children and pets, and are the first responders to area crime. Most of them are regular folks who want to keep their friends and family safe.

Then again, we have what my friends view as "The Federales." Again, my local guys could pat me down, find a pistol, two switchblades and several loaded magazines, and then say to me, _"Well, Chico, it looks like you're clean, have a nice evening..."_

Even my MC watched our speed limit when on the Interstate, which you might consider the "autobahn." Many of these guys would cherish the idea of writing 40 tickets for nothing.

I also admire the local college police. They have kids, too, and seem to want to solve problems, not just run up their arrest records.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> No offense Annie that wasn't Fema that was the city of New orleans.
> 
> All i asked for was a verified example of what you think has already happened


I don't care if it was the tooth fairy. There WAS mandatory evacuation going on down there. FEMA or not it was still bad news, very bad and FEMA will be no better. Depending on the situation, they (FEMA) will be much worse.






I spoke with a guy down there who said they were confiscating the guns right from people's homes. US Marshals. All I can say is, if they ask if you've got guns, lie. If they take them, you won't get them back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll never forget a number of years ago, in an on-scene TV interview from a hurricane devastated area in South Florida, a female FEMA official letting it slip and saying that "they" have the authority to confiscate supplies from anyone who has more than 72 hours worth to distribute to those who have none.

And, as sure as rain, I know there are some here who will reply that "they" will have to take their preps by force. Oh, they will alright! After they shoot you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I don't care if it was the tooth fairy. There WAS mandatory evacuation going on down there........


"Mandatory evacuations" happen every year, all across the country. Floods, wildfire, hurricanes..... you name it.

But who was actually going D2D _forcibly removing people from their homes and putting them on the bus_?

Your videos seem to be about gun confiscation, not putting hands on people and totin' 'em off.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here in Florida, a "mandatory evacuation" means no one is forced to leave their home, but if you stay and get in trouble, be prepared to die because no one is coming for you.

My wife and I have been subject to several. For hurricanes and wildfires.
We did not leave. HOWEVER, we are smart enough, and have been here long enough, to know when we need to get the heck out for a hurricane.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Mandatory evacuations" happen every year, all across the country. Floods, wildfire, hurricanes..... you name it.
> 
> But who was actually going D2D _forcibly removing people from their homes and putting them on the bus_?
> 
> Your videos seem to be about gun confiscation, not putting hands on people and totin' 'em off.


So is your point that you don't think that will ever happen? People will never be forcibly removed? You don't think citizens will be carted off ever again? Back Pack Hack, given the right situation, I believe anything is possible. I wouldn't take it for granted to say never and I sure as shoot wouldn't put it past them. Turn around and look at what our beloved country is becoming. Things are really gearing up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> So is your point that you don't think that will ever happen? People will never be forcibly removed? You don't think citizens will be carted off ever again?........


In a word.... no.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Mandatory evacuations" happen every year, all across the country. Floods, wildfire, hurricanes..... you name it.
> 
> But who was actually going D2D _forcibly removing people from their homes and putting them on the bus_?
> 
> Your videos seem to be about gun confiscation, not putting hands on people and totin' 'em off.


when they were searching Boston area homes for the one Boston Marathon bomber - they "duck walked" OBVIOUS innocent homeowners out of their homes under armor vehicle mounted weapons and scores of SWAT weapons >>>> could have just as eazily been carted off to a convention center or stadium for detention ...

interesting enough MA & Boston PDs defend their actions as necessary - but when the movie Patriot's Day was made - that wasn't allowed to be pictured under all kinds of threats of local filming "repercussions" ...

in regard to Katrina gun confiscations - nobody NOW wants to admit to seizing weapons - it's always "the other guys" >>>> for sure the NG that showed up at the SuperDome took everything that shot or had a sharp edge - even if you didn't want their transportation to the airport or buses to Houston - you got searched and lost what you carried - back into a flooded desperate city unarmed ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In a word.... no.


I think we will see it happen. Work camps, concentration camps, gulags, FEMA camps... different names for the same thing if things go bad in this country.

Red list, blue list, social points that prevent one from traveling.

Erased from the internet if your thoughts and opinions go against global policy.

Can't buy or sell if you don't accept the new, global leader. Find yourself rounded up and taken away to be beheaded because you are a dissenter (refuse to take the mark).

Oh, yeah; it can happen. It will happen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> I think we will see it happen. Work camps, concentration camps, gulags, FEMA camps... different names for the same thing if things go bad in this country.
> 
> Red list, blue list, social points that prevent one from traveling.
> 
> ...


Look at the numbers. Even if you recruited / enlisted / drafted every LEO, the entire US military, all federal agents, every hall monitor, every mall cop, every security guard, every PTA chairperson.......what ratio of us/them do you have?

Will it 'happen'. Oh, yea. It'll get _started_.

And as soon as those who go to home to round folks up start to die of lead poisoning before they get to the door, it'll stop pretty quickly. But not for lack of trying. Simply due to lack of available manpower. And look at how many LE agencies have already stated they will not do so?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> I think we will see it happen. Work camps, concentration camps, gulags, FEMA camps... different names for the same thing if things go bad in this country.
> 
> Red list, blue list, social points that prevent one from traveling.
> 
> ...


You folks really don't have any other form of a life do you other than to spread this kind of nonsense around as if it were the gospel.

You really are giving too much credit to the federal government.

As for what happened in New Orleans, it was bad there is no doubt about that, but it all started because the city and the state failed their citizens.

By the time the convention center was opened up as a shelter there was no other place for folks to go thanks to not using the city's existing bus fleet.

Folks that went to the shelter were disarmed - just like at every court house in the nation . Don't like what the National Guard did with regards to weapons blame the State not FEMA. They were under state control not Federal.

And again where have there been forced busings or systematic executions like some have posed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Look at the numbers. Even if you recruited / enlisted / drafted every LEO, the entire US military, all federal agents, every hall monitor, every mall cop, every security guard, every PTA chairperson.......what ratio of us/them do you have?
> 
> Will it 'happen'. Oh, yea. It'll get _started_.
> 
> And as soon as those who go to home to round folks up start to die of lead poisoning before they get to the door, it'll stop pretty quickly. But not for lack of trying. Simply due to lack of available manpower. And look at how many LE agencies have already stated they will not do so?


Sure, and people are going to get off Facebook, and the liberal "news" companies are going to go bankrupt next year because nobody watches. Church pews are going to be full, tomorrow, and the pastors are going to preach real sermons instead of feel-good stuff. Children are no longer going to be taught to be good little atheistic socialists in our education system.

Never again will a little old woman be busted up by the cops for having an antiquated revolver with which to protect herself after a hurricane disrupts life in her city.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> You folks really don't have any other form of a life do you other than to spread this kind of nonsense around as if it were the gospel.
> 
> You really are giving too much credit to the federal government.
> 
> ...


We folks understand history and see the direction of things, today. We folks have watched things change in the past few decades and we see how things are accelerating.
Pretend this country is immune from tyranny if you want to do that. Do what you want to do. We aren't neighbors so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll never forget a number of years ago, in an on-scene TV interview from a hurricane devastated area in South Florida, a female FEMA official letting it slip and saying that "they" have the authority to confiscate supplies from anyone who has more than 72 hours worth to distribute to those who have none.
> 
> And, as sure as rain, I know there are some here who will reply that "they" will have to take their preps by force. Oh, they will alright! After they shoot you.


Repost, for those who missed it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sure, and people are going to get off Facebook, and the liberal "news" companies are going to go bankrupt next year because nobody watches. Church pews are going to be full, tomorrow, and the pastors are going to preach real sermons instead of feel-good stuff. Children are no longer going to be taught to be good little atheistic socialists in our education system.
> 
> Never again will a little old woman be busted up by the cops for having an antiquated revolver with which to protect herself after a hurricane disrupts life in her city.


Well, you're more than free (at least as of today) to bury your head in the sand all you want.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, you're more than free (at least as of today) to bury your head in the sand all you want.


I'm burying my head in the sand? You did read the sarcasm in my post, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who think the government wouldn't plan on interning citizens...

https://www.constitution.org/abus/garden_plot/garden_plot.htm


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> For those who think the government wouldn't plan on interning citizens...
> 
> https://www.constitution.org/abus/garden_plot/garden_plot.htm


Sounds too much like CEMETERY plot to me...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why do you think they need to nationalize health care and destroy transportation in the name of global warming. 58 counties in California and the biggest employer in each is the various combined school districts and they don't consume nearly as much money as health care. Add up government employees of the new socialst states of America and they'll have plenty of people to round you up.



Back Pack Hack said:


> Look at the numbers. Even if you recruited / enlisted / drafted every LEO, the entire US military, all federal agents, every hall monitor, every mall cop, every security guard, every PTA chairperson.......what ratio of us/them do you have?
> 
> Will it 'happen'. Oh, yea. It'll get _started_.
> 
> And as soon as those who go to home to round folks up start to die of lead poisoning before they get to the door, it'll stop pretty quickly. But not for lack of trying. Simply due to lack of available manpower. And look at how many LE agencies have already stated they will not do so?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll never forget a number of years ago, in an on-scene TV interview from a hurricane devastated area in South Florida, a female FEMA official letting it slip and saying that "they" have the authority to confiscate supplies from anyone who has more than 72 hours worth to distribute to those who have none.
> 
> And, as sure as rain, I know there are some here who will reply that "they" will have to take their preps by force. Oh, they will alright! After they shoot you.


This is an interesting topic of discussion. I haven't ready anything that gives FEMA the authority to seize anything but I may be woefully ignorant on the subject. What I know is historically in every armed conflict fought on American soil such as the Revolutionary and Civil War the Army has seized property such as livestock, wagons, and equipment as it has seen fit. The property owners where paid or given bonds to redeem at a later time but they weren't given a choice not to sell and if necessary property was taken by force. Not to mention foraging done through unofficial means by individual soldiers that stole food.

In any case I think most of the people here are going to be fine. FEMA and the government are going to be more focused on major supply centers such as distribution warehouses, grocery stores, and large farms should the situation occur and eventually the property owners will be compensated for their loss. I don't think they're going to waste time going house to house looking for supplies, it would be to inefficient.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Why do you think they need to nationalize health care and destroy transportation in the name of global warming. 58 counties in California and the biggest employer in each is the various combined school districts and they don't consume nearly as much money as health care. Add up government employees of the new socialst states of America and they'll have plenty of people to round you up.


You really think every Pentagon secretary, FDA meat inspector and National Park ranger is gonna merrily go out and start rounding people up?

Heck, even if they did, 'we' still will outnumber 'them' by a HUGE margin. And I'll reiterate.... self-preservation is a major human trait. Many of 'em won't tow the line even when ordered. 'Specially once they start dying for 'the cause'.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here in Florida, a "mandatory evacuation" means no one is forced to leave their home.


Fortunately, we don't have the "violent marauders" so common in major population centers. We just have wannabee gang-bangers and knowing that we live at the tail of "tornado alley."

When we bought this house, we heard it had a "wine cellar." Well, the joke was on me. It's actually a 6x8, solid concrete bomb shelter. I have no idea just how thick the walls are, but the original owner/builder we bought this 'suburban home' from had some bizarre ideas of safety and security.

You can also see the rear entrance from this cement room. A few short steps and you're into a wild, city green space. I really have to wonder why this builder created this house, at this site with these features. Paranoid?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Fortunately, we don't have the "violent marauders" so common in major population centers. We just have wannabee gang-bangers and knowing that we live at the tail of "tornado alley."
> 
> When we bought this house, we heard it had a "wine cellar." Well, the joke was on me. It's actually a 6x8, solid concrete bomb shelter. I have no idea just how thick the walls are, but the original owner/builder we bought this 'suburban home' from had some bizarre ideas of safety and security.
> 
> You can also see the rear entrance from this cement room. A few short steps and you're into a wild, city green space. I really have to wonder why this builder created this house, at this site with these features. Paranoid?


Cuban missile crisis?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Fortunately, we don't have the "violent marauders" so common in major population centers. We just have wannabee gang-bangers and knowing that we live at the tail of "tornado alley."
> 
> When we bought this house, we heard it had a "wine cellar." Well, the joke was on me. It's actually a 6x8, solid concrete bomb shelter. I have no idea just how thick the walls are, but the original owner/builder we bought this 'suburban home' from had some bizarre ideas of safety and security.
> 
> You can also see the rear entrance from this cement room. A few short steps and you're into a wild, city green space. I really have to wonder why this builder created this house, at this site with these features. Paranoid?


Paranoia saves lives. I call it being aware.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Paranoia saves lives. I call it being aware.


Oh, I'm glad I have it, but I'll also be glad if I never have to use it.

The story I learned was that this is a "man's house." And if you look at the overbuilt strength of this place (and the lack of closet space that angers my wife) you'll heartily agree. For example, the bedroom has a supposed "walk in closet." But if you look at the walls and the door locks, it's obviously a "safe area."

I have no idea what spooked this builder. I do know that after my house was built, he fell in love with a woman that hated the city. When we met with the banker, we found that the builder only wanted 220,000 for a 330,000 dollar home. Frankly, he wanted out of the city.

There was one closing proviso. He asked me if he could have all the blueprints for the home, and told me where I could find them. He stated he is going to duplicate the house, in the sticks, for a lover who wants nothing to do with Madison and the surrounding area.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I'm glad I have it, but I'll also be glad if I never have to use it.
> 
> The story I learned was that this is a "man's house." And if you look at the overbuilt strength of this place (and the lack of closet space that angers my wife) you'll heartily agree. For example, the bedroom has a supposed "walk in closet." But if you look at the walls and the door locks, it's obviously a "safe area."
> 
> ...


With the right shelter, a nuclear exchange is survivable, initially. Afterward, many variables come into play. Sounds like you have a good foundation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> With the right shelter, a nuclear exchange is survivable, initially. Afterward, many variables come into play. Sounds like you have a good foundation.


That's what everyone says, but I didn't build it. Frankly, I'd like to walk you around the house. If you stared through the pastel house paint and the nice, rich wood paneling, you'd see the paranoid musings of a builder who was creating his ultimate "last man standing" scenario. It's one thing to debate it, but quite another to see the guy's work and wonder just how scared he was.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

The US would never cart off and lock up its own citizens!!

Japanese Internment Camps
https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/japanese-american-relocation

Thank you,
Michael J.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Michael_Js said:


> The US would never cart off and lock up its own citizens!!


I do get the satire and the irony--but based in pain.

I was arrested once for having an "opposing viewpoint." Yikes, you can starve in jail, I learned that...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Many South Florida homes in the early sixties had built in bomb shelters.
I’ve often thought about building a simple, low profile, concrete block structure out by the barns to use as a very short term hurricane shelter.
But the number of hurricanes higher than a low Cat One that have hit our area in the last 60 years is small.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Mandatory evacuations" happen every year, all across the country. Floods, wildfire, hurricanes..... you name it.
> 
> But who was actually going D2D _forcibly removing people from their homes and putting them on the bus_?
> 
> Your videos seem to be about gun confiscation, not putting hands on people and totin' 'em off.


Uhh,......Did you watch the videos? Did you miss the part where they put their hands on that little old lady (breaking some bones in the process) and toted her off to South Carolina, with her crying and protesting the whole way? Seems textbook "forcibly removing people from their homes and putting them on the bus" to me!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Uhh,......Did you watch the videos? Did you miss the part where they put their hands on that little old lady (breaking some bones in the process) and toted her off to South Carolina, with her crying and protesting the whole way? Seems textbook "forcibly removing people from their homes and putting them on the bus" to me!!!


Uhh,..... No, because we're discussing getting carted off, not gun confiscation (as in the *title* of each of the videos posted).

I prefer not to waste my time wading through a quarter-hour of apparently non-related videos trying to find something that might be relevant to the discussion.

Perhaps you could at least narrow down which video it is, what what time stamp us ignoramuses should look at?

Before I look, would you care to tell me if my guess is correct about her being carted off for resisting surrendering her firearms as opposed to 'just being carted off'?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Uhh,..... No, because we're discussing getting carted off, not gun confiscation (as in the *title* of each of the videos posted).
> 
> I prefer not to waste my time wading through a quarter-hour of apparently non-related videos trying to find something that might be relevant to the discussion.
> 
> ...


Soooo....no one called you an ignoramus, I just asked you if you watched the video. It turns out, apparently, that you did not. Second video, you really should watch the whole thing, but the part you seem most interested in starts at about 3:35. Your guess seems to be incorrect, as they reference her being evacuated as opposed to being arrested. It is my fear that many people, including some on this forum, will end up in dire straits because they may be more interested in being "right" than they are in seeing the whole picture.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Soooo....no one called you an ignoramus, I just asked you if you watched the video. It turns out, apparently, that you did not. Second video, you really should watch the whole thing, but the part you seem most interested in starts at about 3:35. Your guess seems to be incorrect, as they reference her being evacuated as opposed to being arrested. It is my fear that many people, including some on this forum, will end up in dire straits because they may be more interested in being "right" than they are in seeing the whole picture.


3:18, the gun is mentioned. That's why they carted her off.... because she refused to give up her gun.

Nice try. Play again.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> It is my fear that many people, including some on this forum, will end up in dire straits because they may be more interested in being "right" than they are in seeing the whole picture.


Demanding to keep my gun is not a "right," it's a right. A Constitutional right, I might add.

What do I care what Barney Fife thinks? Crack a book, learn your job, what you can demand, and what citizens can demand of you.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 3:18, the gun is mentioned. That's why they carted her off.... because she refused to give up her gun.
> 
> Nice try. Play again.


Sir, with all due respect, you are both wrong and being willfully ignorant about this matter. I wish you the best and hope you never have to find out first hand that the blind-eye you are turning to the subject has betrayed you!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Demanding to keep my gun is not a "right," it's a right. A Constitutional right, I might add.
> 
> What do I care what Barney Fife thinks? Crack a book, learn your job, what you can demand, and what citizens can demand of you.


Tourist, I think you misunderstood my post. I am talking about people so wanting to be right (an adjective, meaning correct ) about some belief that they have, that they bury their heads in the sand to what the actual truth of a matter is. You are talking about rights (noun) that are God-given or Constitutionally acknowledged. I agree 100% with what you are saying.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Sir, with all due respect, you are both wrong and being willfully ignorant about this matter. I wish you the best and hope you never have to find out first hand that the blind-eye you are turning to the subject has betrayed you!


Well, perhaps you could actually point out where in the video they're actually going d2d grabbing folks.

No disrespect intended either, but you apparently want to you read into an unrelated video what you want to see. Not once in that video did it mention taking folks out of their homes because of a mandatory evacuation. They didn't do a think until she pulled out a (rusty, old, antique, unloaded) gun. If they were there to take her away no matter what, they wouldn't have lollygagged around so long. They'd have hooked her up and put her in the boxcar from the git-go.

Perhaps maybe something a little more substantial about forced evacuations than a video about a guy who wrote a book. But if that's the best you can do, then believe what you want.

Sad to say, I'm not turning a blind eye to anything. More to the point, you're the one drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll never forget a number of years ago, in an on-scene TV interview from a hurricane devastated area in South Florida, a female FEMA official letting it slip and saying that "they" have the authority to confiscate supplies from anyone who has more than 72 hours worth to distribute to those who have none.
> 
> And, as sure as rain, I know there are some here who will reply that "they" will have to take their preps by force. Oh, they will alright! After they shoot you.


This is why you need cache's for your supplies. Either as something you do normally or planned in advance for quick hiding. Increase your chances that if they get some of your food, they won't get it all. Same with critical supplies (like extra weapons, ammo).


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in regard to what goes down in a declared emergency - they'll do whatever they want and worry about the consequences later - MOST likely NONE!!!

when Storm Sandy hit the Northeast - FEMA and local authorities totally cleaned out a "war surplus" store - busted down the doors for "supplies" and emptied the place including taking down wall decorations and attempted busting into locked file cabinets and a safe >>>> the store owner showed up and was "detained" in the back of a squad car ...

he got $$$$$$$$$$$$$ - eventually - missed out totally on the recovery period $$$$ >>>> what would have happened if it wasn't a timed duration natural disaster and another SHTF type?? ....

if you got lousy OPSEC - or something obvious like a major ham radio install - don't be toooo damn surprised when the locals knock on your door - screw the legalities & rights - good chance you get bupkis from the judge because of the "emergency" ....


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

If FEMA did offer dinner with no ID required then yes, I'd take the government up on it's food even if I already had some food put away. My taxes paid for that food so why not make the extra food I've paid for last a little longer.

But if ID or registration of any type was required then no, I'd stay away.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Elvis said:


> If FEMA did offer dinner with no ID required then yes, I'd take the government up on it's food even if I already had some food put away. My taxes paid for that food so why not make the extra food I've paid for last a little longer.
> 
> But if ID or registration of any type was required then no, I'd stay away.


Fake IDs are a dime a dozen today.


----------

